# Step up from 2012 Cartels?



## briko (Feb 3, 2012)

Hi,

I'm riding 2012 Cartels so far. Looking for bindings for my new board now. The Cartels are o.k., but I think it's boring to buy a second pair.

Is there a do-anything-binding which would be a step up from the cartels?

Hope somenone can help. Thanks


----------



## AssassinMonLV (Jan 15, 2013)

Yes. The Malvitas would be pretty good; however they are a bit softer.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

What are you looking for?

Another brand, or something specific to a certain style of riding?


----------



## extra0 (Jan 16, 2010)

if you're anything like me, you're gonna be spoiled by how lightweight cartels are. Maybe the union SL?


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

The Union SL are my favorite binding of all time. Better scoop them up though. I didn't see them in next years catalog.


----------



## AssassinMonLV (Jan 15, 2013)

If you're looking for another brand. I strongly recommend the Ride Capo over the Malviats. Ride has some of the best bindings, and most durable.


----------



## briko (Feb 3, 2012)

Thanks, guys.

Just looking for something equal or better as the Cartel, since I want to try something different (better shock absorption and better response without being too stiff wouldn't be bad though, errr if the ratchets don't suck and aren't sticky)

Malavita and Capo were on my list as well. To sum up here's what I'd been thinking about:

Union Atlas (downside: toe strap problems? ankle strap screw issue? -> knock out; would go for it otherwise)

Union SL (same problems? too pricey so far)

Malavita (too soft? less response?)

Ride Capo (too stiff????)

Ride Maestro (too soft? thin ankle strap?)

Nitro/Raiden Phantom?

Rossi Experience (too stiff?) 

Any more thoughts about that/ other suggestions? Binding should have the same do-anyting ability as the Cartel.


----------



## AssassinMonLV (Jan 15, 2013)

briko said:


> Thanks, guys.
> 
> Just looking for something equal or better as the Cartel, since I want to try something different (better shock absorption and better response without being too stiff wouldn't be bad though, errr if the ratchets don't suck and aren't sticky)
> 
> ...


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

briko said:


> Union Atlas (downside: toe strap problems? ankle strap screw issue? -> knock out; would go for it otherwise)
> 
> Union SL (same problems? too pricey so far)
> 
> .


Where are you getting this toe strap problems bullshit from?

No screws come loose unless you forget to tighten it. No toe strap problems if you know how to set up a binding. Seriously, people are becoming retarded over this stuff.


----------



## AssassinMonLV (Jan 15, 2013)

Extremo said:


> Where are you getting this toe strap problems bullshit from?
> 
> No screws come loose unless you forget to tighten it. No toe strap problems if you know how to set up a binding. Seriously, people are becoming retarded over this stuff.


Agreed. But people have to learn from somewhere. I helped show a pair of kids who came to my shop how to properly set up their bindings. I hope they remember next time they want to set up their bindings.


----------



## briko (Feb 3, 2012)

Union: Just what I read in some reviews. Don't know if it's true. I never used Union bindings myself. 

So how would the Capo compare to the Cartel?


----------



## AssassinMonLV (Jan 15, 2013)

briko said:


> Union: Just what I read in some reviews. Don't know if it's true. I never used Union bindings myself.
> 
> So how would the Capo compare to the Cartel?


The Capo and Cartel's feel similar in flex, and somewhat in feel. However, Ride's bindings are more durable because of their aircraft grade lightweight aluminum. They last quite a while. The Cartels use a nylon-glass blend, making them a bit lighter but less durable. They are more prone to breaking then the Ride's. I would take the Capo becuase of that and their excellent customer service. They ship you a new product no questions asked if they break.


----------



## JBthe3rd (Jan 31, 2012)

I have the 2012 Cartels ( mounted on a burton bullet) and the 2013 Union SLs ( Never Summer Cobra).... In my option and experiences the Cartels are much better not even close... So I'm also trying to find a better binding which is equal or better to 2012 Burton Cartels to replace the Union SLs which are mounted on my Never Summer Cobra..


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

briko said:


> Union: Just what I read in some reviews. Don't know if it's true. I never used Union bindings myself.
> 
> So how would the Capo compare to the Cartel?


Capo's are much stiffer than the Cartel. This is from experience. 



JBthe3rd said:


> I have the 2012 Cartels ( mounted on a burton bullet) and the 2013 Union SLs ( Never Summer Cobra).... In my option and experiences the Cartels are much better not even close... So I'm also trying to find a better binding which is equal or better to 2012 Burton Cartels to replace the Union SLs which are mounted on my Never Summer Cobra..


And I would say the exact opposite from experience.


----------



## briko (Feb 3, 2012)

Geeez. Maybe I should stick with my Cartels...or:Amplid Balance 3.0.?

amplid ::: next level riding - balance c3.0.

Any thoughts about that one?


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

briko said:


> Geeez. Maybe I should stick with my Cartels...or:Amplid Balance 3.0.?
> 
> amplid ::: next level riding - balance c3.0.
> 
> Any thoughts about that one?


You're going to pass up on a binding that Torstien, Brisse, Biittner, Ulrik, and Kazu are all killing it in for that?? Because of something you once heard?


----------



## BurtonBindings (Dec 16, 2012)

If you want to Name Drop on the Cartel's:
Mark Landvick
Shaun White
Aaron Bittner
Mikey Rencz
Greg Bretz
Iouri Podladtchikov
Mikkel Bang
Jussi Oksanen
Terje Haakonsen
Ayumu Hirano 
Jake Olson Elm

Not that any of those names should be any consideration as some are paid to ride a brand and choose a product and other just ask for a that product.

None of these names should have any merit because it's something you heard... on the internet.
Ride what you actually believe you want to ride be it for wanting to try something new or wanting the thing that you always liked. there's no right answer and anyone that says otherwise is trying to sell you something, sometimes with a list of names as a "reason" to buy it.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

BurtonBindings said:


> If you want to Name Drop on the Cartel's:
> Mark Landvick
> Shaun White
> Aaron Bittner
> ...


Yeah, I wasn't talking about the Cartels. I actually like the Cartels esp for jibbing. I think a convertible cap option would be a nice addition but whatever. I was actually referring to the Amplids. It'd be like someone hearing the Cartels ratchets skipped so they're going to buys some obscure foreign (start up?) binding instead. It may as well be Germany's version of Morrow for all he knows. That was my point.


----------



## Supra (Jan 11, 2012)

Extremo said:


> You're going to pass up on a binding that Torstien, Brisse, Biittner, Ulrik, and Kazu are all killing it in for that?? Because of something you once heard?


Did kazu only start killing it since he moved to union? lol


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

I suggest the new K2 Company IPO. 

IMO that looks like a very deluxe motherfucker right there.


----------



## phony_stark (Jul 2, 2011)

What kind of board is this new board? (Maybe I missed this) Are you buying a new board next year?

I say try a different brand. I'm partial to Unions, but my Rome 390s were pretty okay, and I've heard good things about Flux.

+1 for the Atlas/Atlas SL. Atlas is my favorite binding of all time. Contact Pro is up there as well.


----------



## Rookie09 (Sep 5, 2012)

Raiden Phantom nuf said.


----------

